
Simple 8-bit Assembler Simulator in Javascript - Schweigi
http://schweigi.github.io/assembler-simulator
======
thinkpad20
'Tis the season for javascript emulators, I guess. I've seen at least 3 or 4
up on HN in the last week. Cool stuff.

~~~
tjdetwiler
And another:
[http://tjdetwiler.github.io/hcf/](http://tjdetwiler.github.io/hcf/)

It's a shame 0x10c isn't a thing anymore.

~~~
s-macke
I can understand the developer why they cancelled the project. This is a game
only hackers would like. The big question is still, how to learn programming
like it would be a game. The best example in my opinion is the game spacechem
in my opinion.
[http://www.spacechemthegame.com/](http://www.spacechemthegame.com/)

------
samsaga2
Related: [https://github.com/samsaga2/js80](https://github.com/samsaga2/js80)

I'm writing a z80 assembler for nodejs.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Let me know if you ever write an emulator.

~~~
samsaga2
There is already one. A ZX Spectrum emulator
[[http://jsspeccy.zxdemo.org/](http://jsspeccy.zxdemo.org/)]

------
acc01
This is not an assembler simulator (i'd enjoy having one, though), it's a
8-bit computer simulator that includes an assembler.

------
jamesjporter
Cool project, I've been thinking about writing one for MIPS (I'm taking a
computer architecture class this quarter :))

~~~
andrewsw
I did a very minimal one for MIPS, based on SPIM and written in Haskell. It
was a fun project in learning and abstracting patterns. Highly recommended,
IMO.

------
ktr100
this thing is awesome!

------
elefonts
How does it vibrate my android device on step?

